# Dare we call it treason?



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Bowe Bergdahl: a darker story behind the release of America's last prisoner of war - Telegraph

Section 3 defines treason and its punishment.

Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort. No Person shall be convicted of Treason unless on the Testimony of two Witnesses to the same overt Act, or on Confession in open Court.

The Congress shall have Power to declare the Punishment of Treason, but no Attainder of Treason shall work Corruption of Blood, or Forfeiture except during the Life of the Person attainted.

Trading five top enemy leaders for a deserter ought to cont as giving aid and comfort to the enemy of the USofA.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

it is what it is..


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Why do you think nobama wants to keep soldiers in Afgan, so we can continue giving our enemy money and supplies. Congress is no better, they go along with this bastard so they can "feel" important and keep they're jobs.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

When ever a POW is released there is a hearing to determine the level of cooperation and the duress he was under to provide that cooperation. Then and only then is it determined if charges should be brought to bear. At the very least desertion is on the books for him, that happened prior to him being captured.

The members of the hearing will have a very difficult time determining the duress and cooperation due to him being the only POW, there is no corroborating evidence or witnesses to testify for or against him. 

I think it will all be swept under the rug so Obumer looks like the lying hero and the Democrats get another win for this falls election. Notice how the article mentions Republicans being upset about it? No Democrats spoke out about Obumer violating the rules for releasing detainees. Wow, can you imagine the up roar if Bush did that and the totally opposite direction the press would spin it?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

He always seems to do something "good" when he is in hot water. Nobody is asking other important questions right now with this as the headline. Bummer is a piece of shit that I owuld love to see die a slow horrible death for what he is doing to this country. You can add pelosibitch,cocksucker reid and feinwhore to that list as well. Maybe a wood chipper or toss them into a volcano.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Only problem I have is the report the other day, on FOX news, from one of the guys fellow unit members. Stating that Bowe left the compound because he didn't agree with what the US was doing in Afghanistan and wanted to talk to the Taliban when he got "captured". 

Now the Taliban will get their top 5 leaders back after one year "vacation" in Qatar??. WHICH just so happens to be when numb nuts says we will withdraw all our troops. It's kind of funny to me how this one all works out. 

Hopefully I'm wrong about the guy cause I sure don't want to imply that I don't respect and appreciate his service to our country. I'm just a little suspicious and don't like how they simply went around the LAW once again.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The traitor should be shot and Obama impeached!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Only problem I have is the report the other day, on FOX news, from one of the guys fellow unit members. Stating that Bowe left the compound because he didn't agree with what the US was doing in Afghanistan and wanted to talk to the Taliban when he got "captured".
> 
> Now the Taliban will get their top 5 leaders back after one year "vacation" in Qatar??. WHICH just so happens to be when numb nuts says we will withdraw all our troops. It's kind of funny to me how this one all works out.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong about the guy cause I sure don't want to imply that I don't respect and appreciate his service to our country. I'm just a little suspicious and don't like how they simply went around the LAW once again.


Agreed,
Hell, if he is a sympathizer, we traded 5 terrorists for a probable spy. Like someone said in another thread. It reminds me of the show Homeland (which is a pretty good show if you haven't seen it!"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"Desertion in the face of the enemy" is unexcusable to most combat veterans. It is the highest form of cowardice. Yes, we have all been afraid. But we did our duty and refused to let our buddies down.
And from the reports that surfaced right after his "capture" is is apparent that he deserted.
He should be shot by firing squad.
The ONLY reason he was swapped, in my opinion, was to divert all the negative attention Obama has been getting lately.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

course it will all be dragged out until we're past the mid term elections.

be funny if Repiblicans won the senate.. Think the house has the balls to charge Obama with treason?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> course it will all be dragged out until we're past the mid term elections.
> 
> be funny if Repiblicans won the senate.. Think the house has the balls to charge Obama with treason?


My Congressman does!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

now all we need is 217 more


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

vandelescrow said:


> When ever a POW is released there is a hearing to determine the level of cooperation and the duress he was under to provide that cooperation. Then and only then is it determined if charges should be brought to bear. At the very least desertion is on the books for him, that happened prior to him being captured.
> 
> The members of the hearing will have a very difficult time determining the duress and cooperation due to him being the only POW, there is no corroborating evidence or witnesses to testify for or against him.
> 
> I think it will all be swept under the rug so Obumer looks like the lying hero and the Democrats get another win for this falls election. Notice how the article mentions Republicans being upset about it? No Democrats spoke out about Obumer violating the rules for releasing detainees. Wow, can you imagine the up roar if Bush did that and the totally opposite direction the press would spin it?


I would be very surprised if the present regime allows any type of hearing into the matter. They are already going to be embarrassed by the allegations that are coming out.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> "Desertion in the face of the enemy" is unexcusable to most combat veterans. It is the highest form of cowardice. Yes, we have all been afraid. But we did our duty and refused to let our buddies down.
> And from the reports that surfaced right after his "capture" is is apparent that he deserted.
> He should be shot by firing squad.
> The ONLY reason he was swapped, in my opinion, was to divert all the negative attention Obama has been getting lately.


My newspaper is stating that the Sgt. sent an e-mail to his parents. I n it the Sgt. complained of being disillusioned and was *thinking of deserting*. Three days later he leaves his post. Sounds like this boy deserted his post in time of war. Somebody go out and buy a rope, while you're at it, see if we can 2 for 1 deal, we need it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This one is going to go away quickly. Bergdhal has paid in spades for his stupidity just by being seen in that silly damned hat on national television and spending 5 years with the Taliban. We are going to have to release the Gitmo POW's soon anyway or call them something other than POW's.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paraquack said:


> My newspaper is stating that the Sgt. sent an e-mail to his parents. I n it the Sgt. complained of being disillusioned and was *thinking of deserting*. Three days later he leaves his post. Sounds like this boy deserted his post in time of war. Somebody go out and buy a rope, while you're at it, see if we can 2 for 1 deal, we need it.


The lead story on CNN website this morning is all about his former platoon mates saying he deserted and calling him a traitor.
CNN!!!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't know about the allegations, because they are just that allegations. I prefer to let the people who are closest to this situation and have the information necessary to make the decision make the call. I'm not going to pass judgment on the guy. 

As for the POW swap, If proper procedure wasn't followed as in congress being advised/notified then steps should be taken to see to it that congress is notified before hand. Chances are congress would have bought off on the swap. In which case what happened was a failure to follow an established protocol, probably in the name of expediency. 

If this bending of protocol was a stand alone incident then his explanation to congress as to why had better be a good one. On the other hand if there is a pattern of bending protocols, going it alone or any other abuse of the system that would indicate a disregard for the system, then congress has a duty to act on it.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Then why doesn't somebody do something about it?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

It all about the politics bro..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

May his name be forgotten, my his father's public soap box be taken, and may his hometown, which is welcoming him back as a hero feel ashamed.

As far as his fellow Muslim, Obama; what else can I add that we haven't already said in the past?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I don't know about the allegations, because they are just that allegations. I prefer to let the people who are closest to this situation and have the information necessary to make the decision make the call. I'm not going to pass judgment on the guy.


Those who "are closest to this situation" have already provided the information I need.
His platoon mates, who were there with him.
Of course, some of his fellow soldiers can't speak about it - they were killed looking for the SOB in the days after his desertion.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

paraquack said:


> My newspaper is stating that the Sgt. sent an e-mail to his parents. I n it the Sgt. complained of being disillusioned and was *thinking of deserting*. Three days later he leaves his post. Sounds like this boy deserted his post in time of war. Somebody go out and buy a rope, while you're at it, see if we can 2 for 1 deal, we need it.


I've got a couple of stout trees and a step ladder


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Just wait - he will get a medal.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

This whole ****ing administration is treasonous!!! I have plenty of trees and even enough property to put the bodies. There is land here that hasn't seen humans in hundreds of years.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

BREAKING RIGHT NOW****
Seems that the intelligence departments have "a major classified file" on the young lad, and not only may he have deserted, he may have collaborated.
And senior officials expressed concern that Obama posed with the family given the fathers views.
Read the WHOLE thing.
Sources: Intelligence community investigated Bergdahl?s conduct | Fox News


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

so we traded five top field comma ders for a deserter and possibly a traitor. Hedouble hockey sticks we should have thrown Ob Miche nasty nancy dirty harry and swiftee Katsup along to sweeten the deal


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I was saying that the other day. We traded 5 top bad guys for a possible traitor/spy. It wouldn't surprise me one bit if he was turned! Hell, they should have kept him and just sent us 3 goats instead!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> BREAKING RIGHT NOW****
> Seems that the intelligence departments have "a major classified file" on the young lad, and not only may he have deserted, he may have collaborated.
> And senior officials expressed concern that Obama posed with the family given the fathers views.
> Read the WHOLE thing.
> Sources: Intelligence community investigated Bergdahl?s conduct | Fox News


He posed with the family because they are all ****ing muslims. It's not like he was afraid they would harm him or something. Hell, they are on the same side.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Those who "are closest to this situation" have already provided the information I need.
> His platoon mates, who were there with him.
> Of course, some of his fellow soldiers can't speak about it - they were killed looking for the SOB in the days after his desertion.


I realize there are people who have already made up their minds about this.

I'm willing to wait and hear the results of an investigation into why he did what he did. Besides he isn't going anywhere so I see no reason to rush to a point of view before all the facts are in.

If he is a traitor that will come out in a proper investigation and he'll be charged and tried as such. If there are mitigating circumstances those will come out as well. I'm willing to wait for the outcome.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Just coincidental

1. Leon Penetta is asked by reporters if an American serviceman, listed as a POW, may be training the Taliban. His response is we are looking into it, and 90 days later he is retired.

2. Rolling Stone writer on Afghanistan combat issues writes a piece connecting American POw / Deserter with strong anti war / gov views and less then 20 days later... Michael Hastings Dead: Reporter, Author Dies In Car Crash At Age 33. He is dead in a car accident at 33.

3. Our dictator that took 6 months to respond to generals about directions in Afghanistan (remember 09) visits Afghanistan over Memorial Day, and CIA lead is "mistakenly" outed and thus forced to leave the country for his safety.

4. Two weeks later an illegal exchange for Taliban criminals for the US "POW" is suddenly made without required 30 day notice.....

Just coincidence....


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> This whole ****ing administration is treasonous!!! I have plenty of trees and even enough property to put the bodies. There is land here that hasn't seen humans in hundreds of years.


Jeez make me more jealous why dont ya.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I only know what the computer shows, But, like RPD stated, the men that were there, and some that died, will hopefully shine the light of truth on it. I would veture to bet that there "IS SOMETHING BIG" going on right now, and this is just anotherh sideshow to keep us looking the "other way?"


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I realize there are people who have already made up their minds about this.
> 
> I'm willing to wait and hear the results of an investigation into why he did what he did. Besides he isn't going anywhere so I see no reason to rush to a point of view before all the facts are in.
> 
> If he is a traitor that will come out in a proper investigation and he'll be charged and tried as such. If there are mitigating circumstances those will come out as well. I'm willing to wait for the outcome.


I dont believe any investigation will ever divulge an once of truth but it seems we have a jury of his peers giving us their verdict at the expense of their careers not to many people would say something self destructive without believing it whole heartedly.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

He is a deserter. Service men were killed in action as a direct result of his desertion. He should face a firing squad. I'll pay a thousand dollars to be part of the squad.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> He is a deserter. Service men were killed in action as a direct result of his desertion. He should face a firing squad. I'll pay a thousand dollars to be part of the squad.


You are correct, if he deserted, he must face a firing squad. But if he willfully gave information to the enemy, he must be hung. We have to go through a full hearing to determine if he deserves to die with minimal honor or none.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Are we talking about the Sgt. or the CIC?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Are we talking about the Sgt. or the CIC?


BOTH work for me!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

vandelescrow said:


> When ever a POW is released there is a hearing to determine the level of cooperation and the duress he was under to provide that cooperation. Then and only then is it determined if charges should be brought to bear. At the very least desertion is on the books for him, that happened prior to him being captured.
> 
> The members of the hearing will have a very difficult time determining the duress and cooperation due to him being the only POW, there is no corroborating evidence or witnesses to testify for or against him.
> 
> I think it will all be swept under the rug so Obumer looks like the lying hero and the Democrats get another win for this falls election. Notice how the article mentions Republicans being upset about it? No Democrats spoke out about Obumer violating the rules for releasing detainees. Wow, can you imagine the up roar if Bush did that and the totally opposite direction the press would spin it?


There is a huge difference between someone taken against their will and subjugated to torture..we will all eventually give in....but for someone who openly despised their country and left willingly with openly hostile opinions about being an American. You can feel sympathy if you want I choose to be sympathetic to the men who died trying to find his traitorous ass. Defend the 20 plus who died trying to find him when he walked away of his own accord....sue esponte.....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Are we talking about the Sgt. or the CIC?


Yes..


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> "Desertion in the face of the enemy" is unexcusable to most combat veterans. It is the highest form of cowardice. Yes, we have all been afraid. But we did our duty and refused to let our buddies down.
> And from the reports that surfaced right after his "capture" is is apparent that he deserted.
> He should be shot by firing squad.
> The ONLY reason he was swapped, in my opinion, was to divert all the negative attention Obama has been getting lately.


That's really about all you need to know about this story...especially that last line you wrote!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I would be shocked if there was an investigation that found that he was a deserter/willingly left his post, not because I believe that he is innocent, but because I do not believe that the present Regime would allow an investigation to find that he was a deserter. It would embarrass the administration too much. I would not be surprised if there wasn't an investigation at all.


----------

